# My little girl turned to be a boy



## braveheart4254 (Apr 30, 2005)

Just thought Id share this with everyone. Took my little kitty "Missy" to have spayed this morning and the vet called me a couple hours later and said did you know your cat was a male? Could have knocked me over. I was in shock!! Got her at an adoption place and have papers saying she was a female. She is a year old and I never knew any different. Never bothered to check. Feel like an idiot now. My little missy! Dont want to change its name. Anyone else ever have this happen to them? Have always had cats so really feel like a dummy. One good thing the cost will be cheaper than i expected.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Our Gracie came from a woman who has literally fostered hundreds of cats. The name was already in place, so we just kept it. One day Gracie was grooming and I looked down and saw a little pink surprise. Gracie wasn't a girl after all! We tried changing his name, but nothing ever stuck, so he's still Gracie. He doesn't seem to mind. 

Here is my Gracie


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

When I adopted Riley back 1995 and took him into to be fixed, The VET thought he was a little girl cat and cut him open only to realize his mistake and sew him back up and then did it the right way. Poor kitty.


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

Zanderkitty was lurking around the house with his littermate.
It was in December, so I felt very sorry for them and persuaded my husband to take one inside (we couldn't afford the other and there was a Christmas parade that night anyway - I'm sure she was picked up because we haven't seen her since. I had to lurk in shadows and wait for a small child to put Zander down so I could scoop kitty up and haul tail inside :lol: hands off; mine!).

Well, Anthony "hated cats" with a firey passion that consumed his soul.
But of course I begged and begged and he let me do it "for one night".

Yeah right. :lol: All sworn dog-people are horribly predictible. Haha.

We dubbed Miss Zander a girl and was done with it.
I looked her over as best I could and agreed.
A couple of months later, thing 1 and thing 2 arrived. :B

Don't sweat it. It might be embarrassing, but its not really a big deal if you just wanted fuzziness to love. Its the same fuzz.  I'm rather happy things turned out the way they did. I've only ever had girls and Zander is wonderful.

Good luck with your little son. :wink:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I can see where that would be shocking! Rookie is my first cat, so I wouldn't even know what to look for. :lol: With a name like Rookie, I guess she could swing either way.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I adopted Addison from the humane society. The card said he was a gray male. The adoption girl picked him up and pointed to where he was neutered (didn't see anything, but knew nothing of cats and just nodded as she talked). I took him in for vaccines that week or the next. The vet tech said that cats his color are normally female (turns out gray was actually dilute tortie) but looked... said "eh, I guess they were right." Went in for boosters a few weeks later. Different tech, same thing... supposed to be a girl but I guess he's a boy.

A year or so passes. Although the more I read about dilute torties (and all the wonderful people here kept telling me!) I swore he was a boy because so many people checked and called him a boy. I knew him as a boy and loved him as a boy. I started working at my vet's office (different than where I took him after adoption) and had brought him in for something. It started again. "Um, I hate to say it but this is a female" and I would argue... I've been through it a few times and always the same. Should be, but isn't.

After several minutes of patient poking and prodding she was certain - my dear boy was a girl.

I cried after she left the room. I was still in denial. 

The next few weeks I tried to let it settle in. I tried to say "she" and "her" but it just didn't feel right.

So for the next few years of his life up until the day he passed away Addison was always my sweet boy. My vets and coworkers joked about it but would still ask how "he" was doing and told me they were sorry when "he" was getting sick and dying.

The vet specialist I took him to got the whole story and laughed about it with me. I would still have him listed on files as a female (medically, that part mattered, but I could still call him what I wanted). So when they sent me a sympathy card after he died... the doctor who sent it filled in a little note that she was sorry for what "she" had gone through. It actually hurt a little - not really sure why.

To this day, when a kitten or cat comes in that the owners think is one sex and turns out to be another, everyone jokes that the "gender confused counseler" can come in and guide them if they want. :roll:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Female kittens have ¡ and males have : Easy to differentiate when you know what you're looking for. :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You could always call Missy, "Mister"...?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

:lol: My aunt took in a litter of kittens she'd found half drowned in a puddle. She nursed and vetted them, but only one survived. As the kitten grew, they took it to be female and named it Tinkerbell - took the kitten in to the vet one day to discover she was a he - they shortened his name to Tinker, and mostly we called him Tink. 

Tink was a great cat - he was deaf and mentally retarded, and he was so much fun. He never outgrew the kitten phase and loved to play even after he got maimed (mistakenly got out one day and got hit by a car, requiring extensive bone setting and surgeries) and eventually became arthritic. That cat had a tough life, but tons of love, and everyone liked him - cat lover or not. Funny thing was, even though he was discovered to be a male within the first year, my aunt would call him Tinkerbell every now and then, or refer to him as "she".


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

We thought Baby was a boy, but he turned out to be a she :lol: I'm glad she turned out to be a girl anyway


----------



## thecatsmother (Apr 13, 2007)

Years ago -when I was much younger- we took in a little kitten just a few weeks old- took him to the vet -vet said he was a healthy girl to come back in a few months for spaying.I go to pick up the kitty "oh" says the vet "there was a slight problem" when they opened Topsy up no uterus they poked about a bit and found undescended testicles which they snipped.So we split the cost surgery between spaying and neutering and the Topsy name worked either way. 

Marie


----------



## kitty paws (Apr 30, 2007)

I have almost an identical story as Marie (thecatsmother). We picked out our kitty from two left in a litter. We wanted a female and the original owner said that "she" was. We called "her" Peanut because when "she" was meatloafing, "her" brown striped coat looked just like a peanut shell. We brought "her" to the vet for a few checkups and shots then to be spayed. The vet cut "her" open only to find there were no female parts. His testicles were not descended and the vet had to neuter him instead. 

I get a call at work, "We have some news about your Peanut..." Thinking the worst I sat down...then they told me the story and I had a good laugh. 

We call him Pee Wee now...for a new reason...hee...hee... Anyway, my vet only charged me for a neuter and didn't even charge to have the stitches taken out. He's a good guy! He said that was his first time trying to spay a male cat.


----------

